# Vomiting and Listless



## PugPapa (Jul 4, 2008)

I have two six year old Pugs that are sisters, Cagney & Lacey. Both normally enjoy good health. Yesterday morning both dogs were fine, eating and drinking normally with normal activity. Around mid-morning both dogs ate some white meat turkey, which I also ate. Around lunch time I took them for a walk and Lacey tried to have a BM but only a very small amount of yellowish liquid came out. Otherwise she acted fine. A little later I noticed that she was just laying around and she obviously didn't feel well. Even though she was laying around you could tell that she just couldn't get comfortable and kept changing positons over and over. She also had stopped eating or drinking and I never saw her eat or drink anything since she ate the turkey earlier that morning. I checked her temperature, which was 102.2. Color in her eyes and gums looked normal. I palpated her abdomen and she doesn't seem to have any pain. All evening she remained about the same, listless, clearly uncomfortable and not eating or drinking. Her sister is fine and has shown absolutely no problems. 

This morning Lacey seemed to be about the same except that she started vomiting and has now vomited four times today. Each time it was thick, bright yellow and contained some undigested chunks of the turkey she ate yesterday morning. Her temperature is 102. She is still listless and isn't eating or drinking. Even her favorite treats hold no interest for her. Fortunately she did drink some water about a half hour ago so I'm hoping she'll start drinking more & won't get dehydrated. Both dogs are up to date on all shots (boosters in April 08) and have not been exposed to any other dogs over the past couple of weeks. The sister, Cagney, continues to be ok with normal activity and appetite. 

I'm hoping this is just a short lived virus and she'll be back to normal soon, but neither Lacey or Cagney have ever been sick before...I mean not even a case of the sniffles. Because this is so unusual this is bothering me a lot. Does anyone have any thoughts on what might be wrong with Lacey?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

It is impossible for anyone to diagnose your dog on the internet....Please call your vet if you are concerned and don't trust total strangers.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

As stated above, it is impossible to diagnose your pets over the internet. Please have your pets checked out by a vet as soon as possible. 
And since we are truly interested in you and your pets please feel free to post again and let us know how things are going.


----------

